# PLEASE HELP: M16 SKY STOLEN



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Please help guys. My car has been stolen last night. Parked outside my house and in the morning its gone!

Please keep a look out for the car, located in the Ilford/Gants Hill area.

Got a feeling itsin pieces by now  

Look at my sig for pics of the car.

Thanks


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Motherf***ers!!!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Absolutely gutted for you matey. I love the look of your car and almost bought its brother.

Everything's crossed for its return....its hardly a car that doesn't stand out.


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Gutted for you - what security did you have?


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Absolutely gutted Faz 

As per Z Tune - what security did it have? Any tracking device?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

What is going on in UK,everytime i can read threads like these,where jap performance cars get stolen,here in germany you can leave the keys in the cars over night,nobody will touch them:chuckle: ,no just joking,but i dont know one Evo,STI or other performancecar gets stolen.

Hope you get your car back in one piece and without damage:bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

car had Thatcham Cat 1 alarm/immobiliser


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry to read about this mate 

Just hope it gets found with no damage.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Bubble said:


> Sorry to read about this mate
> 
> Just hope it gets found with no damage.


Got a feeling IF it gets founds will be in pieces by now or on ebay in a couple of days

Look out for a set of xenon headlights for sale as they don't come up very often at all


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Gutted mate!
Id hate this to happen to any of my cars let alone the skyline!  
Hope the theiving [email protected]@rds get what they deserve.

Any more distinctive bits people should look out for?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

oh no !!!! Sorry to hear that mate, gutted


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

jesus thats terrible. didnt you hear them start it up or anything


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Faz.
If it doesn't turn up in the next couple of days, post your spec sheet up - if they try to sell off your bits on Ebay someone from here is bound to notice - maybe we can catch the [email protected]
You might be lucky - if it was joyriders they would have driven it around for a couple of hours, ran out of fuel and left it somewhere - I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

FAZ put up pics of your car including engine and a small write up of what was on it and we will all keep an eye out for parts and hopefully the car..,,.,
good luck mate


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very bad news Faz! I hope the insurance company pay out is sympathetic.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I really feel for you Faz, some little shits tried getting into my crappy little fiesta the week before last and that p....d me off enough, let alone the thought of someone taking a GTR.
Hope it turns up soon.


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry for you... :bawling:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

100% they will have taken it and parked it up somewhere to see if it has a tracker fitted. After a few days they'll take it and re-sell or break it if it isn't picked up....you need to publicise this far and wide as with lots of eyes someone might see it parked up.
T


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Man what a sh$t, just post up, as someone said, your spec up sheet, things that can't be removed or detuned on your car. . . . I am allways takeing a close eye on UK class fields and Ebay. 

Best luck of getting your car back.
Do posts on other forums, even Saxo and VW Golf forums, there are allways guys looking out for Skylines . . . .

Chris


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Faz as gtrlux said, hopefully you've done this already but post on as many car forums as you can and as suggested place pictures and detailed decriptions.

Post on everything from pistonheads throught to the lancer register the more eyes you have the better. You'll be suprised how car owners club together when dealing with these k*nts.

Equally and this is no concelation, but if they got around a cat one alarm its not kids, its more like taken to order - it may be worth notifying the port authorities to be on the look out, if they try and move it out the country.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

sh!t !!!!

real sorry to hear that news bro,ask around the shops in your area about CCTV footage as their bound to have gone past a camera or 2


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

absoluetly gutted for you Faz, 

That was one hell of a car, and like you say, some of the bits don't come up all that often, so should stick out like a sore thumb when they do.

B45tards


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Awful news,


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Not good Faz......thieving little f#ckers!!.......hope it all gets sorted mate.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Faz that suck's fella


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Man what a sh$t, just post up, as someone said, your spec up sheet, things that can't be removed or detuned on your car. . . . I am allways takeing a close eye on UK class fields and Ebay.
> 
> Chris


Like Chris, im allways on e-bay, autotrader and other gtr forums. Plus i live 15 mins from Santa Pod so if i do spot your motor ill let you know

I know how it feels to have your car stolen and taken to bits. I had it done to me back in '04 they left the shell of my car on the driveway


----------



## Dan E (Feb 4, 2005)

Shit dude  

Those wheels are going to be pretty hard to get rid of on the sly


Edit: I've put a post on SXOC


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Bad news Faz, I have put a thread up on www-skyline-owners-club.com website for you.


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

That's just sickening to hear, got to be to most gut wrenching feeling after all the time, work, effort you've put into that car. These *****rs should be used as chicane bollards on a Skyline track day.........


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

REALLY sorry to hear about your loss Faz - I am truly gutted for you..


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

hate it when this happens


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys/gals. Notified the police and gone round my local area to see if its been abandoned. Petrol was in reserves so hopefully didnt go too far, but have a feeling its may be in bits by now.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Sorry to hear it mate hope they find it quick, il keep an eye out as im always out and about.

Tony


----------



## Isaac Hunt (Jan 28, 2005)

Where was it stolen from? Home, work, car park? Was there any signs of forced entry? Lock on the floor, smashed glass? Did nobody hear the alarm going off?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Please contact me on 07904069525 if anyone has any info


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Isaac Hunt said:


> Where was it stolen from? Home, work, car park? Was there any signs of forced entry? Lock on the floor, smashed glass? Did nobody hear the alarm going off?


From home, no glass on floor or alarm sounding! Can't believe I didnt hear the car go off or anything???

Cant be trailored either as its 4WD


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Faz - I Know it's a long shot, but if petrol was in reserve....try going round your local petrol stations and asking if they can check the CCTV to see if the cheeky fookers stopped and filled it up.

If not then it cant have gone far surely.....unless of course it trailered it away.

Think someone else asked this....but you didnt hear them start it up ? No broken glass or any other signs of breakin left on your driveway ?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

d'oh you updated as I was typing...


----------



## Isaac Hunt (Jan 28, 2005)

How the hell did they manage that? Did they break into your house and take the keys to the car (with the alarm fob)?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Who fitted your alarm??

Tony


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

GTRules said:


> Jesus that’s terrible. Didn’t you hear them start it up or anything


 *Faz probably didn't hear it because they simply put it on a flatbed and towed it away.. *
[saying that if the cat 1 had a vibration / tilt sensor wouldn’t that have set the alarm off?] 

If the b4stards had driven it away, presumably everyone on the street would have heard as Faz’s exhaust is so loud..


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

oh no. i live in ilford!!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Wouldnt a flatbed be pretty noisey too though ? Amazing that can happen in th emiddle of the night and no one hear it !

I totally agree with you about the exhaust, any GTR with an aftermarket exhaust would create attention in the small hours.

You can tow a GTR cant you ? You just can tow it if the front wheels are off the ground ?


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

man im crappin bricks now!! FAZ where abouts in ilford u live? someone has tried breakin in my car!!!


----------



## Careanla (Jul 16, 2006)

Shocking!! Best of luck with finding the car. It sounds like they knew what they we're doing if no glass or barrel was found. If they are this good then they will most prob have dumped it somewhere for a few days as already suggested to see if it has a tracker fitted.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Feel for you mate ,I'm afraid if they want the car no alarm will stop the fookers.The scum that do this to high value cars normally have been checking it out for a while.Try and find out if anyone has seen anything suspicious over a few days and not just on the night.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this dude...ALso live in the N London area and there have been a few thefts over the past few weeks. Will keep an eye out.
Starting to think that CAT 1 alarms are worthless as well as trackers.

Gez


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Thanks guys/gals. Notified the police and gone round my local area to see if its been abandoned. Petrol was in reserves so hopefully didnt go too far, but have a feeling its may be in bits by now.


If the petrol was in reserves, how far can the monkeys drive? I know it's a bit difficult to check all gasoil stations in a radius of 100miles, but they all have cams, unfortunatly if they're used to this, they gonna probably use a bottle to get the petrol from the station, without being noticed . . . .

Anyway, get in touch with the port autorities, they have a special section in every harbour, who looks out for stolen proprities on the way out of the island . . . .

The car can't go far as there are only limited countries where you can register them, and in most of theses countries it's very difficult to drive a GTR, without being photographed by fans and posted on the net . . .if it helps


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

As gut wrenching as it is to say.....the car was probably taken to be stripped and the parts sold off rather then it be exported.

Have to keep an eye out for the parts in the hope of nailing the fookers !


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Bad news matey... Hope you get it back... Posted on Driftworks... And OCUK


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

A nightmare to be sure, but you've got a lot of allies on your side, and a little perseverence and not letting rage get the best of you will see things through. Even if it's in bits, the thing about bits is that bits can be put back together


----------



## initial-d (Oct 16, 2006)

Just read about this from a post on MRC, I really dispise the little [email protected]@rds that do this - it's everyones worst nightmare. I'll keep my eye peeled around my way in Essex for you. Makes you wonder why we bother having alarms if they can be disabeled so easily.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to here about this faz i will keep an eye out in birmingham and will let you know if anything comes my way.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Gutted for you mate. Really bad news.
Hope you get it back in one piece.

TT


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

looks like theres a pro mob out there who knows the value of skyline parts,,, soz to here that dude. I wear a steering wheel lock for a liitle bit more time for catching the bastrds. Hopefuly


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

also , they picked a perfect night to nic it, as all the fireworks going off all night, you naturaly switch off your senses to weired noises outside your house, so they could do anything and you would'nt bother checking.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Really sorry to hear the news Faz. Hope the car turns up in one piece although it sounds likes an organised gang 
About the noise......my house alarm went off for ages last night after 3am before I disabled it. No one said a thing and the neighbours did not even hear it


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

fucvk

i'll keep em peeled over my way (high beech etc)

part of me hopes they DON'T find it, and you get a fair payout. 

mook


----------



## g_torphins (Jul 20, 2005)

Really,really sorry to hear this Faz.

I've posted on the 350ZukOwnersclub site for everyone
to keep their eyes peeled.

George


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh buddy, so, so, sorry.

I won't repeat what everyone else has said so far but a shame as its the best model in the best colour too ... the tossers.:chairshot 

I will add some details to the other forums I go on as well for ya mate.:bawling:


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

posted on 300zx.co.uk

sorry to hear the bad news, lets hope it shows up.
darren


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

Gutted for you Faz, I didnt know it was you who'd bought dans ssr's, just seen a pic of it 

Have you tried checking if your neighbours heard/saw anything?


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

hope you get your beast back, will keep an eye out west london ways for you. Its gonna be almost impossible for the ba$teds to sell those rims on the sly!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

WOW! Overwhelmed by the response guys/gals...much appreciated

Just want her back, but as Mook said, may get a good payout from insurance, but would really like my car back...so much time and effort

Car was almost complete as well, as now I have parts lying about and no car


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck getting it back mate, I hope if you find it its in good order...


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

faz im gutted for u man!!! i hope the thieves die of something horrible. or ur skyline comes alive n runs them all over!!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that sucks monkey balls.


i think its fair to say to do a group buy on tracker systems orso?

absolutely gutted mate!

c0cksucking donkeys


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Faz, so sorry to hear that mate - I'll defo keep eyes peeled on my new 70mil trip to work. Keep your hopes up that you might get it back.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Your wheel is also one of a kind, and I hardly doubt it can be use on any other car other than a highly modified arch S14, Skyline, or GTR.

So if anyone see your wheel for sale, we know who is the bastard and we can go kick some buttock... :chairshot


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

you chaps up in the UK have all those fancy speed cameras that can recognise the number plates... do they help at all in recovering stolen vehicles?? i.e. is there database of stolen vehicles which x-checks with the camera system as it registers each number plate passing by?

Not sure if they are in Faz Choudhury's location, but i've seen them in central London and on some of the motorways (the speed cameras that measure the time taken between consecutive points and work out your average speed).


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

rasonline said:


> you chaps up in the UK have all those fancy speed cameras that can recognise the number plates... do they help at all in recovering stolen vehicles?? i.e. is there database of stolen vehicles which x-checks with the camera system as it registers each number plate passing by?
> 
> Not sure if they are in Faz Choudhury's location, but i've seen them in central London and on some of the motorways (the speed cameras that measure the time taken between consecutive points and work out your average speed).


Doubt it...as that would actually be usefull to the Met


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Doubt it...as that would actually be usefull to the Met


Worth checking, number plate recognition is fitted to all traffic and area cars nationwide


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

it really winds me up that you buy a nice car with your hard earned money and sum pr1cks come along and just ruin everything!!!


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

there are so many cameras dotted around the uk now its overpowering so if the met pull their fingers out of their backsides then they have to be on cctv somewhere,
on the back of a truck, or solo


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah but that would mean mr plod doing some work and catching REAL criminals for a change ! 

I still cant believe this....gutting


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

FAZ what you going to do if you cant find it?


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Holy Shit!!!!! Another one has been stolen!!!!

Faz i really feel for you mate. Hope you get her back and in one piece. 
Will keep my eyes peeled down my neck of the woods, very distinctive car. Gutted for you.

This is getting really quite worrying, there seems to be alot of skylines getting stolen/broken into at the moment.:nervous: 

Steve


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Unbelieveable!!!
I feel so sorry for you.
I could understand if it was a standard car but your car is a special lady that pulls attention like a coloured dog.
I hope you find the car.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SENSASIAN said:


> FAZ what you going to do if you cant find it?


Haven't even thought about it yet...this whole fiasco leaves a VERY sour taste when it comes to Skyline's


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

well faz ill look out in ilford, theres pnly one name that i know of that would steal skylines!!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SENSASIAN said:


> well faz ill look out in ilford, theres pnly one name that i know of that would steal skylines!!


Already checked! No luck


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

u know who im talking about???


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SENSASIAN said:


> u know who im talking about???


you have pm


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Really gutted for you Faz. I've posted it up on the JAE forum and hopefully word will spread as all the Japanese Car Clubs are members. Hope you get it back


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Really gutted for you Faz. I've posted it up on the JAE forum and hopefully word will spread as all the Japanese Car Clubs are members. Hope you get it back


Thanks mate...IF i do, god knows what state it'll be in


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that, I hope you get the car back, in near good condition.

I will try and keep checking ebay for you.

Best of luck


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

Dude thats bad news hope the ******s get caught!!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Thieving B4stdards!! Very sorry to hear this news.

I only drove my new R32 400 metres to a local car park yesterday to take photos, and a few minutes after I drove back home a Mk3 Golf full of lads was driving around the estate (but didn't turn into my small close). They seemed to be looking for something!

Luckily I had already put the R32 in the garage and closed the door.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

get a garage defend post thing Nigel !


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Will keep my eyes peeled mate as I,m on the bike a lot so I spot Skylines easily. :bawling: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

such a cruel world!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

This is the car you were selling isn't it Faz? Could it be someone who had previously had a test drive of it?

Also, to correct what someone said before - a regular Cat1 alarm just has ultrasonic sensors in the cabin, tilt & proximity sensors are just add-ons. You could quite easily lift the front wheels and possibly even the whole car without the alarm going off.


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

these thieves are getting clever!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

did the fuzz say if there had been a spate of similar thefts in the area at all

mook


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

theres loads of thefts in our area, esp skylines. they are in hot demand as parts for them sell like hot cakes!!


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

I think this leaves a sick feeling in anyones guts that look after their cars no matter what they drive.

For what its worth i live in the Essex area and ringing has been a big problem in Essex for over 10 years. Its possible they stole this car to order. They simply buy a written off R32,33 or 34 then look over these forums to find a similar match ie colour, year, model then go out and nick it and ring it with the written off one ( swap identities). This is why i think it is dangerous to give to much info like reg numbers, exactly where you live etc.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i'll ask my cousins aswell Faz,as there's always about and live around the corner from you

inshallah the car will be found safe and sound

one good thing about our driveway is that IF you want to get the GTR out,you have to move atleast another 2 cars out the way first of all


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Gutted for you. It's gotta be hard for you right now..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> one good thing about our driveway is that IF you want to get the GTR out,you have to move atleast another 2 cars out the way first of all


yeah but in your case, they are all Skylines as well. lol 

mook


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> yeah but in your case, they are all Skylines as well. lol
> 
> mook



lol,well it depends as we park them in weird ways on purpose,though my civic is always blocking the driveway no matter what

sorry to go off topic baiya


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that well and truly takes the F*CKIN **** , that was one of the best R33 GTR's in my opinion and some [email protected] has nicked it.

hope you get it back in one piece faz


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Really sorry to hear that mate 

Hope you get it back soon and hopefully in one piece. 

Will keep any eye out in my area.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

[email protected]! 

Gutted for you mate


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Damn, that is so unlucky Faz 

For this forum I generally keep a VERY keen eye on the forsale sections and you have my word I will be on the look out for anything remotely suspicious mate 

Damn.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Gutted for you bud,will keep a look out in the Surrey/West Sussex area.

Bloody **** holes.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dunno if the spec was current, but some decent pics here...

Nissan : GODZILLA R33 GTR V-SPEC MIDNIGHT PURPLE


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I've just heard Faz - I'm truly sorry for you. I hope you get her back in good condition


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

g35brit said:


> I think this leaves a sick feeling in anyones guts that look after their cars no matter what they drive.
> 
> For what its worth i live in the Essex area and ringing has been a big problem in Essex for over 10 years. Its possible they stole this car to order. They simply buy a written off R32,33 or 34 then look over these forums to find a similar match ie colour, year, model then go out and nick it and ring it with the written off one ( swap identities). This is why i think it is dangerous to give to much info like reg numbers, exactly where you live etc.


Really really sorry and gutted for you faz

That is totally true mate, even though piggies are getting good at the cloned and switched identities. 

And I did write a post a while back with a warning that alarms are just to slow the tea leafs down.

To tell you the truth g35, i never knew people knew about that scheme, I heard it of a bloke who was doing it couple years ago. There scum.


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

gutted for you mate will keep a close eye out for you,one of the reasons i never left my one out when they look that good they are very appealing to scumbags


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Mate!!!!!!!! Only just read this, really hope you get her back as know how much effort and money has gone into the car! Hopw you get some good news soon


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I havent read all 8 pages, it was obviously alarmed and immobilized, did it have a tracker fitted?


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Grim news.

I really hope the car is found intact, it is soul destroying to lose something that has had so much love and care poured into it.

I'll keep a look out in my area as the M4 corridor is a quick getaway for anyone minded that way.

Fingers crossed at this end.


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Cut their fingers and arms off*

Scumbags

Well sorry for you mate hope you get it back 

posted on the mr2oc for you and will get my mate to post on MLR if not already.

Ad


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Read all 8 pages now, ebay is the place to scrutinize, give it a week and look for your GTR parts, this will lead you to the culprit for sure.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

As sad as it is, I have to say every body, look out for a all RB26DETT blocks sold somewhere, there are not many used blocks sold in the UK, that where imported as engine only . . so if there is an engine on the market, it is from a wrecked UK-imported GTR and maybe from a stolen GTR . . . .  

Also look out for bonnets in the color of Fazs car . . . .

But I really cross the fingers that the cops will find it alive with minimal scratches . . . . .


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> But I really cross the fingers that the cops will find it alive with minimal scratches . . . . .


Do you play LOTTO?

Similar odds


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

leggus said:


> Do you play LOTTO?
> 
> Similar odds


 . . .sorry but had to make my post look more sweet, cos it's allready bad enough . .


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

absolutely gutted for you faz. it was a beautiful car. hope they skin the f*ckers alive. i just got my car back after 3 months, and i missed her terribly, god knows how i would feel if mine got stolen

i have invested in x2 driveway bollards, best buy ever.
check out Bollards.co.uk – Online Express Delivery


----------



## nightkid (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear mate, will look out for you in the north Kent area.
Hope whoever stole it will see the responses here, and realize they will have a hard time getting anything out of it and give up.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Faz, dunno if its a mod only thing, but at the bottom of the page as a moderator, i can see all the forums and websites that are currently linking to this thread.


theres LOADS!

hopefully a like minded enthusiast will spot it.

mok


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Faz,

Get it on here....you never know 

TWOC - Report Stolen Cars, Trailers, Vans, Bikes, Lorries


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Faz, dunno if its a mod only thing, but at the bottom of the page as a moderator, i can see all the forums and websites that are currently linking to this thread.
> 
> 
> theres LOADS!
> ...


We cant, so must be a 'mod' thing, which sucks like f**k if somebody got their car nicked and only the mods can see the links..


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Just read your post and im gutted for you Faz, No news is good news as they say, Im hoping you hear something soon mate at least that way you'll know one way or the other


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Really sorry to hear this mate, I hope you get it back in one piece 

I've posted this up on the type-r-owners.co.uk forum to help raise awareness.

- Kevin.


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Gutted for you Faz, fingers crossed mate.

Will keep looking for your car Faz, but it sounds like a pro job.

Somebody alluded to a security post earlier, first thing I did when I bought the R32 - it keeps the gate shut and stops all our cars from being driven or towed away. If they get past that they are truly professional.

Best 80 quid spent so far for peace of mind.


Graham


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

leggus said:


> We cant, so must be a 'mod' thing, which sucks like f**k if somebody got their car nicked and only the mods can see the links..


Leggus,
The links we see, are linkbacks to this site, they wouldn't help Faz find his car, all they do is tell us where we have referrers.

Stop being so negative about the mods, we do more for you than you do for us. 


Faz,
Gutted about your car being pinched fella.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, but I don't hold much hope of it being found...preparing myself for the worst.

Still feels like its all a dream. Fed up with this country and the people in it. You can't enjoy anything anymore. 

Look out for 11x18 SSR Split Rims for sale and a bonnet which has holes where the Nismo Lip was (sold to 550bhp) was waiting to put my new bonnet on.

Also a full racing Kakimoto system (v rare) and of course XENONS

Feel sick just thinking of what 'they've' done to it

Lifes a bitch i suppose and its only a car. For all i know I may have killed myself in it next week, so everything happens for a reason.

Just a little hard to believe that right now

I really do appreciate all the help and concern from you guys, reminds me why I wanted to be part of the Skyline community


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Very sorry to hear that Faz, but will have an eye out in sweden for any parts that is on your car. You never know.

Regards
Jan


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

sorry to hear the bad news faz.
hope your ok, i know this shit can be hard man so just be strong and we are all keeping an eye out just incase the parts come up for sale
there aint anything we can say to make it better but we all hope you get the car back in one piece and we are all with you

this is one of the downsides of owning a gtr or any nice car these days and it really puts you down, people staring at the car etc, some people genuinely just Appreciate a nice like i was before i could afford to own a gtr but then you always a have a thought in the back of your mind, jelous people from little things like scrathcing your car upto taking it off you.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Ill have a look down where I grew up, oak lane, dont know if you've heard of it but it was voted europes most dangerous place last year and boasts over 1000 travlers. My point is there is always something stolen there.

I also blame this country Faz, its sh*t, Places like japan you can leave your car out with the keys in it.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

It's the general attitude of a lot of people today....they're [email protected] (excuse my french).....it's the ol'....you've got something nice and I haven't so I'm just going to take it ! 

Nevermind that you've saved up and put everything you've got into it.

[email protected] !!! :flame:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> It's the general attitude of a lot of people today....they're [email protected] (excuse my french).....it's the ol'....you've got something nice and I haven't so I'm just going to take it !
> 
> Nevermind that you've saved up and put everything you've got into it.
> 
> [email protected] !!! :flame:




Either that or they have to damage it instead.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah good call ! Been there...had that...twice :'(


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Faz... you have PM


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Faz,

This is terrible news honey, I'm gutted for you!   

I DO hope you/police find it and hopefully it's still okay and you can have her back. 

Any news....what have the police said? 

Claire
x


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Bad news man, gutted for you.

God willing it will get found, in 1 piece, if its just a joyrider, they may just dump it, but they sound a little more professional than just joyriders.

One of my fave looking 33's too.

Good thing about forums is, this is all over the car community right now.


----------



## JapLover (Nov 7, 2006)

Faz, my wishes go to you at this particular time.

I really do hope, the car gets recovered.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear about this mate, I will, like others, keep an eye out. 

Hope something good comes out of all of this...


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Still feels like its all a dream. Fed up with this country and the people in it. You can't enjoy anything anymore.
> 
> 
> Gutted for you mate  - no matter what protection you have ... if the pro's want it ... the pro's will have it as many in this 'tollerant ferkin PC mad country have found to their cost.... And they might get community service if caught ... tie em to the back of Rocket Ronnies motor and take them for a quick run I say ... if there's anything left ...give it to the dog !!
> ...


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

Things to do.

Keep an eye on ebay.

Obviously everyone who's read this will keep their eyes peeled.

Ring around places who buy/sell second hand parts within a few hundred mile radius. Even if it takes you half a day.

If you do all that the thieves might find it very hard to get rid of the parts unless of course it was nicked to order.

Twocers might be skilled at nicking stuff but they're usually not the sharpest tools in the box further down the line. Look to catch them then and in the meantime invest in a cricket bat just in case


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

sorry to hear that faz, 
hope you get it sorted, and if you find the little [email protected]@@rs you should burn them alive 
i will keep an eye out for anythingg suss


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

So sorry to hear that FAZ, Been away from the net for a few days, Cant belive it...... Please God some good will come of it .


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

faz, i know its a long shot but are there any private lockups or container depots near by??
you never know
good luck


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

what really annoys me is that if the thief tripped over your cat and broke his leg or if you tried to stop him in any way the robber is within his right to press charges against you!!! 

That’s Freakin ridiculous!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

anys new faz?


----------



## J33LUS (Feb 21, 2006)

Faz, just read your thread! Fckin hell!!!

I only saw your GTR less than 10 days ago! Talk to Kash and Atiq and see if they have heard anything in their line of business. You never know! 
Sorry to say, but I think your car would probably be stripped by now, dinged over and probably sent half way around the world.

I assume they would have used a flat bed and pulled it up in the night. What day did it actually happend on?

Did you have a Disclok on?

Was the car parked on the road or your drive?

Dont know if anyone done it already, but Ill post this on the Supra, S2ki and MLR forums right now for you!

Bastards!!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Any news from the police Faz ?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Police are useless as I have already stated:

'Don't contact us, we'll contact you'...bunch of lazy [email protected]@rds

No other news other than one particular name keeps coming up but as I have no evidence and just hearsay to go by...not much I can do

The car's gone, i'm pretty sure of that. To be honest even finding the culprit isn't gonna get my car back 

Just want insurance to be fair and move on


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

i know wot u mean faz, i bought the missus a 3 series bmw last year and sum [email protected] came round the corner and wiped it out while we were in bed, there were beer bottles in the car, we later found out that the car was registered to gypsy camp down norfolk, but we found out the driver was from my area so we told the cops but might as well have told the wall, but the [email protected]@rd thinks hes got away with hes very much mistaken i`m just letting it die down then him and me is going for a ride but he wont be coming back.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

Are you going to get another one?

- Kevin.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

moNoKnoT said:


> :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:
> 
> Are you going to get another one?
> 
> - Kevin.


Right now the way i'm feeling, no. But I would love to have an R34 GTR and thats the only Skyline I would get next but I don't think they are £20k more than an R33/32. Depending on how much i get from insurance I may get a Carerra 4s or maybe even a well sorted S3/S4 as I spend waaay too much on cars as it is.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I know some "good family men". Want I should let them know about the stone in your shoe?


If only the world were so simple....


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Any updates? Ive been offlien for a while. Hows the insurance company handling it?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Neale said:


> Any updates? Ive been offlien for a while. Hows the insurance company handling it?


No sign of the car

But insurance have offered me a provisional offer which i turned down. Waiting on them now


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Pics of the car that have bought mate?

Good to see that you came to your senses and are getting back into a 33.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

moleman said:


> Pics of the car that have bought mate?
> 
> Good to see that you came to your senses and are getting back into a 33.


Havent bought it yet mate, but left the deposit and waiting for him to get back from business trip. Prob pick it up next week.

The car will be going straight in to get a whole makeover and tune-up.

Will post a thread showing a work in progress thread


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Faz


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

nice one mate, good to hear u didn't give up after what happened

i suggest for the 1st mod to get a rottweiler :chuckle:


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

Eikichi said:


> suggest for the 1st mod to get a rottweiler :chuckle:


And a tracker!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Eikichi said:


> nice one mate, good to hear u didn't give up after what happened


Figured that would be letting them win


----------

